# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ. Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¹ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ².

## Azzxcdmoids

Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ.
Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ğ¸.
Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½.
ĞĞ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ.
Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ² hd.




Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ.  Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¹Ñ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½. 

Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼.  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ»ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğµ. 

ĞĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾.  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½. 

Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ñ.  ĞÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ±ĞµĞ· ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¸ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. 

ĞĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾.  ĞĞµĞ· ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¸ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸. 
ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ¸.  Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¹ÑÑ Ñ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ² hd ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ. 

ĞĞ´ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½.  Kinofilms. 
ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾.  Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ°.

----------

